# RB25 motor swap on RWD 97 Pathfinder



## LtSung (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 97' Pathfinder base model (RWD) so I want to create a 'sleeper'. I want to do an RB25 swap and I want to know if ANYONE has any info on this. Thanx


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Do you realize how long an RB25 is? You would have to either cut the firewall and sit next to the engine, or extend your front end! The stock engine bay isn't exactly roomy. Remember, you have a V6, while the RB is an inline 6. Just go look, where would you find the room? 

Jose


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Small block Chevy would be an easier swap.


----------

